# Gaps in laminated table top



## JoeWhite (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys. I was recently asked to create a laminated pine table top (milled 2X4's turned on their side and glued together). After the glue up, I have some small gaps where the glue didn't hold, or I didn't have enough clamping pressure. My question is, what can I do to fill in these gaps to make them less noticeable?


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd rip the top through the gap and reglue it. Extra work but well worth the time spent.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Or fill the gaps with epoxy thickened with wood flour from your sander.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

That works but you will always have the tell tail signs of a patch/fix


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

How big of a gap?


----------



## JoeWhite (Feb 8, 2013)

Ripping them down isn't really an option, I think I'll try the sawdust and epoxy route. The gap(s) are less than a 1/32nd wide. The laminate is about 36 inches wide, 6' long with about 24 2X4's on their side. I glued them up in groups of 3, and then two groups together, and I now have 4 groups of 6. Ripping them down would throw all the dimensions off. I bought more clamps, but the first couple of glue ups didn't have the benefit of the extra clamps. Do you think injecting glue in the gaps with a syringe or something might work?


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

For a thin gap I put in a watery glue like super glue and then sand over the glue. This fills the gap really well. Epoxy and sanding dust also works. You can mix it and then put it in the gap like woodfiller.


----------

